# trying to learn printer repair



## alienbios (Aug 10, 2008)

it seems really complicated. anybody have any suggestions? cause the service manuals are not really any help. it looks really tough to disassemble, cause there are so many parts. you guys got suggestions for keeping track of so many parts and where they go?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Click here for advice about printer repairs http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=how+to+do+printer+repairs&btnG=Google+Search&meta= dont know that you would be able to make any money out of it though as they are so cheap nowadays, the manufacturers get their money from ink cartridges, it would probably cost as much or near to repair as it would to buy a new Printer these days .....


----------



## alienbios (Aug 10, 2008)

i'm talking about laser printers. I want to know more about repairing them and fixing them. learning how to disassemble them when something goes wrong and fixing whatever's wrong.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Then click on this site http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/fanmail it seems they sell repair kits, complete with videos on how to do it etc, and they even have their own forums you could visit to get more information .....


----------

